# Nissan Navara, any good for towing??????



## equity (1 October 2008)

Does anyone have one or know if this is a good vehicle for towing ifor williams 510, max would be 2 16.2s. Also is it hideously expensive to run?


----------



## Irishcobs (1 October 2008)

Its a work horse so would pull fine but are expensive to run and not the most comfortable to drive/be passenger in.


----------



## lucemoose (1 October 2008)

Yes mine is FAB! Ive got a 2.5 DCI (I think) and it tows my equitrek with 2 in no problem. Not a juicy as my last Izusu, does around 450+ miles to a tank if Im careful. Love my truck


----------



## equity (1 October 2008)

Thanks Prittstick, How much does it cost to fill the tank?


----------



## lucemoose (1 October 2008)

Oh , and yes mine isnt the nicest for home comforts but we cope!Around £70-80 which makes me cry everytime I go to the gas station but it really has got the guts to do stuff. Tow tractors!


----------



## merlinsquest (1 October 2008)

Jealous now...... It costs me £85 to fill my Kia Sorento (runs till on diesel fumes) and then only does 390 miles till fumey again


----------



## lucemoose (1 October 2008)

im petrified about running on fumes, was told diesels didnt like doing that as much as petrol cars do! Im a slave to the red light on the dash!


----------



## perfect11s (2 October 2008)

Hi  they can tow  2800 kg so you should be fine.  running costs of  4x4's will be higher than a small car,but nothing that will tow safely will do more than about 30mpg solo going down to mid 20's towing.... I have 4 friends with navara's ( latest type) 2 have had little or no problems the other one is happy but had some issues the other guy has had it with the dealer a lot with major problems, every thing  from electical faults to having a new engine...


----------



## wench (2 October 2008)

ford rangers are better at towing


----------



## ecrozier (2 October 2008)

I have had my navara for about 6 months now and I LOVE it.  Ok it isn't the most comfortable and plush vehicle ever, but has air con and a CD player, and is nice enough to drive!  The pick-up element is awesome, no more stinky smelly dog in the car, we had 6 Jack Russells in there the other day when we went XC schooling, and picked up 4 bales of hay yesterday without making a mess of the car  Fab.

I have towed off it a couple of times now and will ultimately be towing a lot if my horsebox ever sells, and it has been great, heaviest yet I have towed was about 2t but mine is the old one so rated for 3t, and was absolutely fine with that traler even up some hefty hills.

Mine has just ticked round the 100,000 miles last night but has been v well looked after (services ever 6000 miles since new)

Fuel economy wise I have been VERY impressed, I used to have a pajero SWB that was very juicy and this is much better, as said above I reckon on £75 to fill a tank and then get 450+ miles to the tank if I don't go racing about.

In short, so far cannot recommend highly enough!  Before I bought it I did a post on her asking about the best of the doublecabs, and it seemed the most popular all-round - not sure why the ford ranger would be better for towing tho?  Would be interested in hearing why?


----------



## Lill (2 October 2008)

Yes good for towing, and cheaper to run than the Warriers


----------



## c7mlm (2 October 2008)

yes i tow a 510 ifor with 2 x 16.2h with a nissan navara aventura. (slightly bigger than the warrior etc) it is a 2.5DCi. we have had the engine chipped and get about 38mpg . it cost 1.5K to have it done but well worth it getting about an extra 10% to the gallon.


----------



## Gingernags (2 October 2008)

Engine chipped????? Whats all this then????  I love my Navara for towing but it is a wee bit thirstier than my old fiesta!!

Have you more details on this chipping thing? (Sorry to hijack!!!)

And to the OP - they are fab, really useful for fetching hay etc - and a large round bale of haylage fits in perfectly!


----------



## flyawaywish (2 October 2008)

My mum and I have been looking at a Navara pick up to swap for our older four track, so would welcome any comments too!


----------



## BigBird146 (2 October 2008)

Navara will murder the job.
Don't forget it's taxed as a comercial so my dads Navara is cheaper to tax than my regular car (about £165 i think).
I like driving it forwards, the MPG is fine for a big diesel, and there's loads of stuff for all my gear.
On the bad side it is HUGE and I wouldn't really want it as my only car as it's a pig to park in small spaces (get sensors if poss, you need them), it's also very long so isn't easy to manouvre a trailer with (turning circle better than the L200 though) and the back seats aren't comfy for passengers as they are very upright.


----------



## Groom42 (7 October 2008)

We have a Navara - for me it's a real love-hate relationship! The clutch went at 40,000 miles - no assistance from Nissan at all,said "wear and tear".Excuse me? It's supposed to be a work horse,and those first 40,000 were mainly motorway miles,as OH was using it as company car. Having said that,it is great for collecting feed,towing mucktrailer to muck heap,and pulling Sinclair,borrowed when lorry died.It would tow anything sideways up a mountain.Has more oomph than Warrior. HOWEVER - and this is a big one - get the parking sensors fitted.It is c**p at Sainsbury's,outside the Post Office,in fact anywhere other vehicles might be parked! I have reversed over a Ford Focus (too high to see it),reversed into my husband's Saab (ditto), demolished iron post in Morrison's car park (out of field of vision) and reversed too sharply with said muck trailer on back,annihilating rear light cluster and bodywork (too high to see diddy trailer,and I momentarily forgot I had it hitched up). It has cost me HUNDREDS in repairs,and nearly my marriage when I did the Saab! I now have a policy not to reverse if at all possible. I am not a driving liability,despite what OH says - i just find this truck has stripped me of all spatial awareness. I want a battered old beast now,that I can dent to my heart's content,park safely and pull diddy trailer to muck heap. Ideas???


----------

